# What do i have here?



## vdubber (Feb 7, 2014)

i am trying to sell some fish but i dont even know what i have.
these fish were given to me unnamed.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Aulonocara species. Without knowing the history of the fish there is no way to accurately identify them especially if they are juveniles or females.


----------



## vdubber (Feb 7, 2014)

40 days later and this is what they are shaping to look like. any more precise idea on what they are?


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Likely in the jacobfreibergi complex.
If it's pure - my best guess would be Aul. Walteri


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Kanorin said:


> Likely in the jacobfreibergi complex.
> If it's pure - my best guess would be Aul. Walteri


No chance this is a jacobfreibergi complex fish. Looks like a stuartgranti type, or hybrid of. Won't know until mature.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Yeah, I agree Stuartgranti complex... can't really tell which or pure. Maybe leaning to Flavenscent type?


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I agree with you guys now. I was focusing too much on the white tips on the fins and ignoring the body shape. Definitely stuartgranti complex, but I can't guess more specifically than that.


----------



## neilrouth (Mar 25, 2014)

It's a juvenile sunshine peacock. I have one that looked the same Untill now as its starting to show its colours


----------



## neilrouth (Mar 25, 2014)

The white tipped dorsal fin will go away as it matures


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I wouldn't go as far as calling him a pure race of anything at this point.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

noki said:


> I wouldn't go as far as calling him a pure race of anything at this point.


Agreed


----------

